# Intel WLAN AC9462 on 13.0-CURRENT



## TobiG (Feb 26, 2020)

Good morning fellow BSD-lovers.

As the topic suggests, iam trying to get the Intel Wireless AC9462 running on my freshly installed 13.0-CURRENT. Iam using the iwm driver with the newly added support for AC 946X. Unfortunately, the driver doesn't detect the PCI device.

According to the manufacturer of this cheap-ass machine (Medion Akoya E4251 - MD 61416) its an Intel® Wireless®-AC9462. Googling the device id from pciconf (0x31dc), i can find not much. Only references i find are to linux drivers for the AC 9560. According to the manpage of the iwm driver, it should support both chipsets.









						Driver for Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 9560
					

Hi there!  Does anybody knows what driver or commands should I do to have support for a WLAN card  Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 9560.   Ethernet (LAN) card is detected and works fine so I can do any upgrade or download any package, the problem is only with the WiFi card.  Thanks in advance!




					forums.freebsd.org
				




Anyone out there with the same chipsets got the driver running? Or any tips on how to proceed? To my knowledge there isnt much i can do if the driver doesnt detect the card, or is there? I can provide any logs if helpfull, but since this thing hasn't got any network card i have to juggle around with USB-sticks. Please forgive me for not blindly copying any logs.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2020)

TobiasG said:


> my freshly installed 13.0-CURRENT.


Did you read the signup messages?

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## TobiG (Feb 26, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Did you read the signup messages?
> 
> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


I have now. Sorry for asking about unsupported versions. Guess its Windows for now. Uff....


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 6, 2020)

802.11ac is under development: https://wiki.freebsd.org/WiFi/80211ac


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 6, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Did you read the signup messages?
> 
> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


I understand the nececity to focus on supported versions.  On the other hand, a (too short) answer like this scares is capable of scaring off newbies from using FreeBSD.  IMHO a good alternative would be to point him to the mailing list.  Of course, this is also documented elsewhere, but obviously this user did not read that or forgot it.
2nd EDIT: Maybe he found out his WLAN is not supported on RELEASE and therefore installed CURRENT.
EDIT: BTW, you're using 12-STABLE yourself, IIRC.  Which is perfectly ok in your case and other very advanced users.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> On the other hand, a (too short) answer like this scares is capable of scaring off newbies from using FreeBSD.


I'm not going to regurgitate what's in that post.



mjollnir said:


> BTW, you're using 12-STABLE yourself, IIRC. Which is perfectly ok in your case and other very advanced users.


-RELEASE and -STABLE are _supported_ versions.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 6, 2020)

SirDice said:


> I'm not going to regurgitate what's in that post.


I did not mean you _should_.  My objective was to suggest you _can_ enhance such posts to include a pointer to the mailing lists.  Eventually it's your decision, and I guess you have a lot of work with the forums.  If you have some templates to post in such cases, it's just a quick edit in one of these.


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 6, 2020)

aponomarenko said:


> 802.11ac is under development: https://wiki.freebsd.org/WiFi/80211ac



Need to add, that your card ID=8086:02f0 and there is no BSD driver for your card in the kernel<=12.1 yet. Some of AC cards work well in the N mode like Wireless-AC 7265. So you need to wait for a driver, not for 802.11ac.


----------

